# This sounds like BS



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Someone entertaining themselves









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

complete BS


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

APRIL FOOLS , me thinks .....


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ughhh GOT ME!!! 👍🏼


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I assume this picture was changed since the thread was started?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Love it...ha ha! I bet they had some fun with this. Good prank 😁


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

A pal of mine drove to see this 2 hours before finding out it was an AF deal...

W.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I asked for pictures....none were forthcoming.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> A pal of mine drove to see this 2 hours before finding out it was an AF deal...
> 
> W.


ugh... not cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I get that people are just trying to have fun, but frankly April fool jokes are about as lame as it gets.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

King Loudness said:


> A pal of mine drove to see this 2 hours before finding out it was an AF deal...
> 
> W.


your pal can't be too smart.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I get that people are just trying to have fun, but frankly April fool jokes are about as lame as it gets.


most people that post these lame "jokes" on social media are looking for gratification and attention


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

numb41 said:


> most people that post these lame "jokes" on social media are looking for gratification and attention



I suppose that's human nature. Still some shit is funny and some is just dumb. When you take people at face value it's not hard for them to trick you if that's their desired goal, but not usually for long.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's one thing to maybe post a prank on FB, or pull one on a friend, but to publicly post for everybody to see without knowing you or your sense of humour.......well that's just stupid really. Unless it is blatantly obvious. 

Still, it's up the reader to be wary and figure out if it really is too good to be true, any day, but more so Apr 1.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

CNN Publishes Real News Story For April Fools' Day


ATLANTA, GA—Fooling thousands of readers in a prank that the cable news organization said was "just for fun," CNN published a real news story for April Fools' Day this year.




babylonbee.com


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> A pal of mine drove to see this 2 hours before finding out it was an AF deal...





gtrguy said:


> ugh... not cool.


If the kijiji user in this case _invited_ your pal to make that drive, that was definitely "not cool" and a real douche move.



King Loudness said:


> A pal of mine drove to see this 2 hours before finding out it was an AF deal...





numb41 said:


> your pal can't be too smart.


If the kijiji user in this case did _not_ invite your pal to make that drive and he simply thought that was a good idea on AF...that's on him.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

laristotle said:


> CNN Publishes Real News Story For April Fools' Day
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA—Fooling thousands of readers in a prank that the cable news organization said was "just for fun," CNN published a real news story for April Fools' Day this year.
> ...


Great joke for the day....


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> If the kijiji user in this case _invited_ your pal to make that drive, that was definitely "not cool" and a real douche move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The drive was solicited by the "seller," not my pal. A prank is one thing, but actually making him think there was a deal in hand is another altogether.

W.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

King Loudness said:


> The drive was solicited by the "seller," not my pal. A prank is one thing, but actually making him think there was a deal in hand is another altogether.
> 
> W.


Now that is a dick move. If that were me, he’d better have a dental plan


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> The drive was solicited by the "seller," not my pal. A prank is one thing, but actually making him think there was a deal in hand is another altogether


Correct. Posting it as a prank was harmless but, if arrangements were made to meet with your friend, then it's settled IMO: Douche bag.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I'll see if this screenshot/image will share. 










W.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Asshat !!!! Needs to be banned from Kijiji. It's one thing to post a fake ad on April fool's, but totally too far going through that business with messaging. First message should've been an explanation about the prank post. What a total fvckwad!!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

So I know this sounds petty and “I’ve got better things to do with my time” but right now, people have plenty of time on their hands.

It’s $75 to file a case in Small Claims. I’d want compensation for my time (4 hour round trip if I read correctly), mileage, and a little bit for punitive damages. If I win, I also get my $75 back. If I lose, it’s $75 well spent and you get to take up plenty of their time.

...and if they decide not to show or respond, you automatically get a judgement against them.

Yeah, I’m a dick, but that was a dick move.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't always remember the Kijiji names but it seems to me "Donna" is a well known ass crack.

Ad has been pulled. Good luck with the court thing...


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

i Knew it was an AF post but I still messaged them on the 0.000001% chance it wasn’t haha


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> i Knew it was an AF post but I still messaged them on the 0.000001% chance it wasn’t haha


At least you managed to buy a Les Paul today!

W.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

King Loudness said:


> At least you managed to buy a Les Paul today!
> 
> W.


True


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

For some reason the word “ asshole” comes to mind.That’s not an AF joke, that’s just some sad individual that should be taught a lesson in crossing the line.🤬


----------

